# Separated and Angry



## Takes2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have been separated for 4 months and I am really angry at my still husband(I don't even know why I am calling him that still when he is out having the life).

After 20 plus years of marriage totally dedicated to an abusive relationship and I dont't knoe why I miss it. I think I am going through a confusing time of adjustment and many changes.

My story is I was married for 25 years and had three children(2 girls and a boy) and I thought things were ok, a little strange because he never really particpated much but, then he started having strange behaviors that I am sure came from watching too much pornography. He was touching our youngest daughter and deny it for years and said I was imagining the whole thing and made me think that I was a terrible wife for thinking that... and I am thinking now that he probably touched our other daughter when she was younger also.

He was also very addicted to computer games and spent every moment that he could on the computer. Because of that he has no relationship with his kids. The kids now say they don't really miss him, but miss him in a strange way, probably just like I do, I think it is the lifestyle that you get used to. The kids told me that he acts like an adolescent, because he definetely doesn't behave like a father and he is almost 50. He definetely has personality problems, it seems as if he never matured, he is just like a teenager in so many ways. He has no personality and he is unsure pretty much about everything.

He doesn't believe in God he is not sure whether he is conservative or liberal, even at one point he says he sometimes feels attracted to men? chased our daughters around the house trying to touch them and has no relationship with his son. Even though his son was his only friend.

Why do I miss this relationship now that he is gone? I have no Idea.
I got used to being with him and being married. I forgave him many times but he continue with the bad behaviors. He was very flirty and loved to flirt with all the secretaries at work, he just didn't have what it takes to be married and I din't see that when we got married. People tried telling me and I ignored it. 

I gave him an ultimatum about spending time with us an away from his computer game and he left the same night and took all of our money, and left us without a penney. I really think now, didn't contact us for a long time and now he doesn't even contact us at all. I think he is a sociopath, he doesn't have any remorse or love for anyone.

God bless him and forgive him because I don't think I can. I pray for him alot because I know he has issues. I still want to talk to him to resolve some things.

Sorry this got so long. Give me your thoughts.


----------



## devon123 (Oct 25, 2010)

Takes2 said:


> I have been separated for 4 months and I am really angry at my still husband(I don't even know why I am calling him that still when he is out having the life).
> 
> After 20 plus years of marriage totally dedicated to an abusive relationship and I dont't knoe why I miss it. I think I am going through a confusing time of adjustment and many changes.
> 
> ...


----------

